# ND snow trip



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

This will be my first snow goose hunt over decoys, I have a trip planned in nd over easter and was wondering if there will still be huntable numbers?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Won't know until that week. There could be piles of snows around or a guy will have to put on 500 miles to find some.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was in Devils Lake trying to catch fish. Saw a few flocks flying. On Thursday saw some flying south. On Saturday saw them flying north.

So it depends on where you are planning on being in ND. But I would say there will be huntable numbers around. Just depends where you want to be.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

huge flock outside of valley city and sent feeds in souther nodak this weekend.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have lived in ND all my life and this has been my experience with spring snows..... Unless you live in the flyway corridor of ND by the time you hear that the geese are in the state.....they have already passed through. You either have to come and take your chances or be prepared to get here the same day you hear they have arrived. It never seems to be more than a 4-6 day window of opportunity. Won't tell you how many times I missed out because I heard the birds were in the state on Monday and couldn't get away to hunt them till Saturday, only to find them gone...


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

they have been stacking up in some of the same areas for almost two weeks. I think this season is probably not your typical spring snow goose season. Buddies killed 45 in arkansas yesterday and central illinois som friends shot 25 yesterday. Birds are scattered.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Last year my brother was working in SE ND. He told me about a large flock (3-5K) of geese (most all juvies) that were in the same few sections for 3 weeks or more. This was mid April to early May. They left around the same time the farmer started working the land.

He had no interest in killing more.

He was surprised that some days the geese were right along gravel roads and did not want to fly even when he stopped and glassed them. Evidently the jump shooters were done in this area too.


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

I think there will be birds for you to hunt, hard to say being so far out yet, but there are birds scattered from Missouri yet, up to Canada, I just got back from Missouri and there are plenty of juvies to come north yet. While I was there the birds were still coming up from the south pulled down multiple migrator flocks.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

We already have snows in southern Alberta and Saskatchewan, not alot but they are here, if the weather is as warm as forcasted i will be hunting leading edge in a few days here. Since we have such low pressure on birds up here we seem to scratch out decent numbers of adults and have our way with those juvies once they show.

The best thing about canada is that there are almost no Canadians who hunt birds !


----------

